
The Atlas of Remote Islands - chocobuckle
https://atlas.conordoyle.io
======
chocobuckle
Inspired by Judith Schalansky's award-winning book of the same name. I built
it using React, Redux, and Styled Components.

------
eaenki
Doesn't work on Safari. The author missed Socotra, Galapagos and Escudo.
Basically, the best ones.

~~~
chocobuckle
Thanks for the heads-up... I admittedly have only tested it in Chrome and
Firefox so far, and since it's just a non-commercial side-project of mine I'm
not too worried about it working in every browser.

You're right about Galapagos though, and 'Socotra' and 'Escudo' have given me
two more things to google! :)

~~~
eaenki
Anyway it’s a cool project :) Yup they’re amazing ;) Pay them a visit maybe

